# How many TL in market do you guys have?



## Meme (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello nice people from Target. Just a quick question, how many TLs do you guys have in market? And do they all schedule at the same shift every single day?
Thank you for your response


----------



## Lights (Jun 12, 2022)

In one of the busiest Target stores in the country, we only have two Market TL's with one of them being the Senior TL for the whole store for years now. They are usually scheduled to open on most days and they rotate closing a weekend once a month. We then have one closing TL who mostly works in Market, and that's it.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 12, 2022)

One, and I work an 8 hour shift starting between 6 and 9 depending on my childcare situation.


----------



## MrT (Jun 12, 2022)

1


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 12, 2022)

1 and it's not enough. There should be a TL over Dry and a TL over Fresh/Frozen.


----------



## jenna (Jun 12, 2022)

1


----------



## rd123 (Jun 12, 2022)

One .


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ours has 1 starbucks/deli, 1 produce, 1 meat/dairy/frozen, and 1 dry grocery. The mdf and dry grocery are on the closing rotation but dry is our remodel tl rn. Produce tl works morning only


----------



## NKG (Jun 12, 2022)

1 in ultra low and low volume. My store was like 10 k from moving up from low to the next bracket which meant we would have gotten another TL then I wouldn't have had the epic fail I did.


----------



## lucidtm (Jun 12, 2022)

We have 1 FB TL and 1 for Starbucks. High volume. Lord knows we'd be better off with a second FB TL that just helps to oversee Starbucks and FB. And probably a FB ETL.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jun 12, 2022)

1 starbucks, 1 bakery, 1 produce, 1 dry, 1 meat/dairy/frozen


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 12, 2022)

One  he opens 8am. He closes 2 weekend s month. Get used to closing its a thing.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 12, 2022)

Half. He’s also LOD for half of his shifts.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 12, 2022)

2


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2022)

1


----------



## ephemerallll (Jun 12, 2022)

8 total TLs across food dept. (1 meat, 1 dairy, 1 frozen, 1 bakery, 1 produce, 1 sbux, 1 deli, 1 dry)

Most work mornings to mids as we also have a closing TL for market as a whole


----------



## happygoth (Jun 12, 2022)

ephemerallll said:


> 8 total TLs across food dept. (1 meat, 1 dairy, 1 frozen, 1 bakery, 1 produce, 1 sbux, 1 deli, 1 dry)
> 
> Most work mornings to mids as we also have a closing TL for market as a whole


Jeez how big is your store?!


----------



## RollingStone (Jun 12, 2022)

70m Super Target.  We have 4 but they keep quitting. sbux/bakery, produce, mdf, dry.


----------



## lokinix (Jun 12, 2022)

1 SBux, 1 F&B - 60M store


----------



## GRC (Jun 13, 2022)

ephemerallll said:


> 8 total TLs across food dept. (1 meat, 1 dairy, 1 frozen, 1 bakery, 1 produce, 1 sbux, 1 deli, 1 dry)
> 
> Most work mornings to mids as we also have a closing TL for market as a whole


I'm just confused why bakery, deli, and especially meat would need their own TLs at your store... Meat is basically the equivalent size of one normal aisle at my store and only gets 1 person scheduled for it each day.


----------



## MrT (Jun 13, 2022)

GRC said:


> I'm just confused why bakery, deli, and especially meat would need their own TLs at your store... Meat is basically the equivalent size of one normal aisle at my store and only gets 1 person scheduled for it each day.


Super targets are much closer to a grocery store then a typical target.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Jun 13, 2022)

Supertarget here and we have four.  One for Dry, one for Dairy/Meat/Frozen, one for Produce, and one for Bakery/Deli.  Five if you count Starbucks.


----------



## GRC (Jun 13, 2022)

MrT said:


> Super targets are much closer to a grocery store then a typical target.


I know, I work at one. We have 4 food TLs but I can't see how you could possibly need one just for meat.


----------



## MrT (Jun 13, 2022)

GRC said:


> I know, I work at one. We have 4 food TLs but I can't see how you could possibly need one just for meat.


It does seem excessive for even a super target, tbh I missed that he said deli as well and figured he meant meat as in deli which seems more likely.  Must be insane busy to need all that.


----------



## ephemerallll (Jun 13, 2022)

GRC said:


> I'm just confused why bakery, deli, and especially meat would need their own TLs at your store... Meat is basically the equivalent size of one normal aisle at my store and only gets 1 person scheduled for it each day.


It’s an ultra high volume store. In addition to our cafe, Deli also serves hot case foods. All of our food depts. also have ON teams. 

.


----------



## Meme (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello nice people from Target. Just a quick question, how many TLs do you guys have in market? And do they all schedule at the same shift every single day?
Thank you for your response


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 13, 2022)

Our super has a meat/dairy/frozen tl, consumables tl, deli/bakery/sb tl, and a produce tl. Produce used to have meat but our dsd made produce a focus here. We don’t have food ave. When we did one tl had sbux/food ave and the other had deli/bakery.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 13, 2022)

80m+ SuperTarget, and we have at least 4 that I'm aware of that work late/closing shifts. There are probably more that work days exclusively that I'm not aware of, but we have 2 closing grocery TLs that rotate regularly, at least one deli/bakery TL that works until 8 or so and another TL who is formerly OPU who tends to mostly pull and supervise grocery OPU when he's working.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jun 16, 2022)

One.


----------



## Adequatestress (Jun 16, 2022)

Our food Dept does nearly 45% of our sales and is in the top 3 for food sales in the group. In F&B We have 1 - Produce 1 - Bakery/Deli/Starbucks 1 - Frozen/Dairy/Meat 1 - Dry Grocery/Seasonal candy


----------

